# Addition on our Salt Storage.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The contractor came today to put another 14 ft on our 28ftx30ft. Coverall. It will be 30ft wide by 42ft long now.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

any estimated ton storage? at max capacity?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;627240 said:


> any estimated ton storage? at max capacity?


250 for sure but hopefully 300.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ok, i heard so many of us are moving your way, we all just wanted to be sure that you had enought salt storage for us all... thanks for the addition, ... let us know when that water/electric, and gas hook up is going in for the RV we are bringing


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;627251 said:


> ok, i heard so many of us are moving your way, we all just wanted to be sure that you had enought salt storage for us all... Thanks for the addition, ... Let us know when that water/electric, and gas hook up is going in for the rv we are bringing


lol. Ok...........


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Dave, Did they add 1 arch, or two?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD it look's great :salute:


----------



## duramax8611 (Nov 7, 2008)

wow very impressive


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

New tractors and more salt storage somebody is starting the yr off with a bang!!!
Looks great!


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Why do you have to rub it in JDDave? Are you just a poor sport? A show off? Kick a man while he is down and can't get bulk any cheaper than bagged? Am I forgetting any?

Just messing with you, it looks great! I am truly jealous. Is there such a thing as salt storage envy?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I think you need another salt truck...(possibly a Tandem Mack with DownEaster salter-I know a guy who has one real cheap!) LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is that JD senior supervising ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DKG;627277 said:


> Hey Dave, Did they add 1 arch, or two?


Good eyes, they actually added 2, I thouight they were only going to add 1. I'll take a pic today when it's finished.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;627480 said:


> Is that JD senior supervising ?


Actually Mom and POP are both there in the pic. We drove 3 tractors done to there home for the winter and my mom picked us up.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

where is your salt?

is that sand in there?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;627555 said:


> where is your salt?
> 
> is that sand in there?


We'll get our loads in next week. That's actually salt in there with about 5 ton of sand that was dumped to the side and kind of got spread around somehow. We only generally use salt but last year we got some sand in for some back lots when salt was scarce last winter. We don't have a problem getting salt around here yet so I'm not worried about getting salt next week. Usually we would have it full by now but I have to have it near empty to put the Coverall up.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

how much did the total coverall cost you now? i was looking to put up somehting very similar to that next spring. right now i have a huge pile sitting in the middle of my barn out back...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's what 293.08 tons looks like in one of our bins.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

TCLA;627640 said:


> Here's what 293.08 tons looks like in one of our bins.


WOW are there three bins right there. Very nice!!! Do you keep salt onsite at some larger sites also.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Superior L & L;627681 said:


> WOW are there three bins right there. Very nice!!! Do you keep salt onsite at some larger sites also.


Yes to both.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA;627640 said:


> Here's what 293.08 tons looks like in one of our bins.
> 
> View attachment 44347


damn, how much does the whole thing hold? I'm kind of surprised you used the none locking blocks in a shed that huge.. Looks amazing though.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

redman6565;627561 said:


> how much did the total coverall cost you now? i was looking to put up somehting very similar to that next spring. right now i have a huge pile sitting in the middle of my barn out back...


We have about 14k in ours now but we went with the better structure and blocks. You can do it alot cheaper if you want.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

TCLA;627704 said:


> Yes to both.


You cannot answer a question like that .....LOL
How many tons are in the bin to the right ? How many tons do you guys go though a year . Im sure they are very impressive numbers


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

And to think I use 40 ton per season lol


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;627944 said:


> We have about 14k in ours now but we went with the better structure and blocks. You can do it alot cheaper if you want.


that's not bad though at all. with the salt shortages they way they are these days, you have to be able to stock whatever you can when you can so something like what you have TCLA's is worth the investment.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JD Dave;627942 said:


> damn, how much does the whole thing hold? I'm kind of surprised you used the none locking blocks in a shed that huge.. Looks amazing though.


That bin holds 2,142 tons stacked the way it is now. The 6' blocks we used do interlock with each other. You might be looking at a couple of the smaller 4' non locking ones used at the ends and between the two bins. The bin blocks you use look superior to the ones we get here....









IT-28 working on the stacking.











Superior L & L;627967 said:


> You cannot answer a question like that .....LOL
> Yes I can
> How many tons are in the bin to the right ? How many tons do you guys go though a year . Im sure they are very impressive numbers


I appreciate the curiosity Superior, but it really wouldn't be prudent for me to share numbers like that.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA. I'm assuming you do alot of road work? I like how you make a ramp to pile the salt higher, with the loader up on the pile it makes the building look even bigger.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JD Dave;630657 said:


> TCLA. I'm assuming you do alot of road work? I like how you make a ramp to pile the salt higher, with the loader up on the pile it makes the building look even bigger.


Not really.........only a couple of subdivisions with salting on entries, exits and intersections. No public roads. Hell, even the muni's around here don't do the roads. This morning was a nightmare on all freeways in our areas. Not one overpass or bridge was salted this morning. Major gridlock and accidents galore.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

very impressive sir.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

redman6565;630689 said:


> very impressive sir.


Thank you redman, but there are larger snow outfits out there that do more than we do.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

nice "sheds" guys, lol.

TCLA, is that treated salt? it appears to have a blue tint to it.

when storing salt in such large quantities, any environmental containment solutions employed?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats a serious salt pile.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Grn Mtn;630736 said:


> nice "sheds" guys, lol.
> 
> TCLA, is that treated salt? it appears to have a blue tint to it.
> 
> when storing salt in such large quantities, any environmental containment solutions employed?


Absolutely, implemented and written down, and on site.

Are you the salt police???

If so, my real name is Dave, and my shop is near Caledon, Ontario Canada. tymusic


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA;630651 said:


> That bin holds 2,142 tons stacked the way it is now. The 6' blocks we used do interlock with each other. You might be looking at a couple of the smaller 4' non locking ones used at the ends and between the two bins. The bin blocks you use look superior to the ones we get here....
> 
> View attachment 44578
> 
> ...


Dang, that's a lot of salt. Obviously, you go through a lot. 

Without giving away trade secrets, do you find you can reduce your usage with the green salt?



TCLA;630991 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Absolutely, implemented and written down, and on site.
> 
> ...


Good answer. I have the same thing. 

Dave, you shouldn't have any problem getting that much in there, mine is 20X30, 4 blocks high and I can get 200 in there if we work hard at it with the tracked skidsteer.

Unless you're using them metric tons or metric short tons or whatever. 

PS Sure hope those blocks or Coverall weren't made in China.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;631043 said:


> Without giving away trade secrets, do you find you can reduce your usage with the green salt?
> 
> PS Sure hope those blocks or Coverall weren't made in China.


The green salt is very,very special and made just for us. It is earth friendly, doesn't rust anything out, makes turf and flowers grow really fast and..............

Ah, who am I kidding. I just pick up the phone, order the crap and poof it lands where I want it. I'm just glad it's not white.

The blocks are also specially made for us. They are an American company, they use a special "green" concrete mix thats earth friendly and.......................

Geez oh Pete, I'm just glad we can find the darn things. :waving:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i used the treated salt half of last year and i noticed a slight difference. now i didnt use a quarter of the quantities TCLA uses so maybe he has different results but thats me.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

TCLA;630687 said:


> Not really.........only a couple of subdivisions with salting on entries, exits and intersections. No public roads. Hell, even the muni's around here don't do the roads. This morning was a nightmare on all freeways in our areas. Not one overpass or bridge was salted this morning. Major gridlock and accidents galore.


Were you guys out salting this morning ?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Only a few properties, not parking lots. North side walks on problematic sites, security on one site requested work also.

Ground temps too warm, accumulation was short lived. 

Different story on bridges and overpasses, they were horrible around here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

So do you stockpile your entire winter's supply in the fall? That would be almost unheard of up here-but it would definitely seperate the boys from the men-thats for sure.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;631789 said:


> So do you stockpile your entire winter's supply in the fall? That would be almost unheard of up here-but it would definitely seperate the boys from the men-thats for sure.


Purt near. Haven't touched our Morton allotment yet. Saving that for when the ball gets rolling and more room becomes available.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA spills more salt then most of use. LOL


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

JD Dave;632033 said:


> TCLA spills more salt then most of use. LOL


No kidding eh? 

You guy's make my salt dome look wimpy. Mine holds about 50 ton. Just put it up myself last year. Beats the heck out of trying to move a tarp off of the salt pile with snow on it.


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

JD Dave, any pics of the addition? I started mine yesterday and modeled it after yours, but a little smaller. I went with a 20x24 Cover all, was wondering how do they "add on" to the cover? or did you have to buy a whole new cover? Just curious


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

TCLA;630991 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Absolutely, implemented and written down, and on site.
> 
> ...


LOL

no i just didn't know if when storing that kind of quantity if you need to have some kind of storm water containment system


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice addon JD!

And TCLA, Holy crap man!

We go through about 15,000 tons a season but we can only fit about 600 tons in covered bins so we end up having to get alot of deliveries.

We also use treated salt, no pure white stuff.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;632033 said:


> TCLA spills more salt then most of use. LOL


Jd you spill more than i use


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

johndeereguy;632039 said:


> JD Dave, any pics of the addition? I started mine yesterday and modeled it after yours, but a little smaller. I went with a 20x24 Cover all, was wondering how do they "add on" to the cover? or did you have to buy a whole new cover? Just curious


They just overlap the the tarps, they actually do the same thing on really long buildings because they can't make the tarps over a certain lenght.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;632059 said:


> Jd you spill more than i use


Oh well as long as we all make a living out of it.


----------

